# port jefferson long island



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

just came back from port jefferson long island and northport .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

Excellent and interesting photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice shots. You have some great composition and texture in the photos.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

thank you . i really like macro photography , i will put some up later .


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Holy cow these photos are amazing...so tell me are you using photoshop to enhance. If your not please share how you produced such beauties. The detail is unbelieveable.
What do you shoot with, tripod ,lighting ect. I belong to a photography club here in Jax Fl . I have seen alot of photos but these are the best. lindap


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

i shoot handheld .   nothing special going on though .  i just use a lot of basic editing in photoshop on a layer and season to taste . i shoot very flat in camera .


----------

